# Pugle



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Who is cute and hyper? The dog or your SIL?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Who is cute and hyper? The dog or your SIL?


Oh, that would be the dog...SIL is high maitenence.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

That's a cute little dog!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> That's a cute little dog!


Yeah, I don't like little dogs but I do like her. I still wouldn't get one, but I like her.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh now she's cute...for a little yappy thing lol


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Yeah, I don't like little dogs but I do like her. I still wouldn't get one, but I like her.


Who? Your sister-in-law?


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Booker said:


> Oh now she's cute...for a little yappy thing lol


Thats not nice to talk about his sister in law like that


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I think Puggles are cute.  Probably the only "designer breed" that I like.

This is wy off topic, but as I post this, there's this advertisement beside the reply box that says "101 uses for a Golden" and I swear, it looks like the Golden is holding a big vibrator in its mouth.... lol....

Or maybe it's a thermos...haha. I guess it depends on how dirty minded one is...

Back on topic... cute puppy!! How old?


----------



## Ginny (Nov 17, 2006)

I have never heard of a Pugle before. At first I thought you were gonna say Carson had some kind of accident and you had called it a "Pugle" as some people like to give endearing terms to bodily functions.....anyway he is a cutie My husband has repeatedly said he never wants a small dog. He wants a Dog that looks Big and manly but snuggles like a teddy bear!!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

You would not get one of those dogs or one of those SIL'S? And just who is fat and sassy and who is short and yippie?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Well the dog is short and yipee, and the SIL is just sassy!  I don't like any dog that's shorter than my knees(unless it's a puppy of course). I need me a big doggie!  I tried to talk wifey into getting a Mastiff...but _aparently_ they are just too big.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Cute picture...................................


----------



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Well the dog is short and yipee, and the SIL is just sassy!  I don't like any dog that's shorter than my knees(unless it's a puppy of course). I need me a big doggie!  I tried to talk wifey into getting a Mastiff...but _aparently_ they are just too big.


I have been begging my husband for a blue mastiff for years. He says the same thing. I was told I would need a third job to feed it. :doh:


----------



## Buuddy (Jan 11, 2007)

MY BEAGLE IS HOTTER!! cute puppy though!


----------

